# aircraft museums



## gordon ingham (May 18, 2006)

does anyone remember the collection of aircraft that were kept at strathallan airfield in perthshire?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

Never been there.

Best museums that I have been to though are the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum, The Sinsheim Museum, and the Deutsches Museum


----------



## Glider (May 20, 2006)

I believe that most of them were sold when the museum went under and were distrubuted around the country. I am afraid I never got to see it myself.

DerAld, have you ever been to Duxford?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

No unfortuanatly I have not, but it is on my list of museums to see.


----------



## aggle (May 20, 2006)

As Glider is probably suggesting in his post, Duxford is a stand-out museum to visit.I also thought Hendon was also well worth a visit if you are in London.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

I will have to go back and visit them. Maybe later this summer.


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2006)

We need someone from Ohio to go to Wright-Patterson and take pics.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

I have a buddy in Cleveland. He just got out of the army and left Germany yesterday.


----------



## pbfoot (May 23, 2006)

from what I see I am about closest to wright patterson please dont hold your breathe but on the bright side gotta take my friend to hospital in Hamilton next week I 'll kill my time at Canadian warbirds and take some pics of their stuff there


----------



## davparlr (May 23, 2006)

I've been to the Smithsonian and the Air Force museum at WPAFB. The Smithsonian has the most historical aircraft and the AF has many wonderful aircraft (including two in which I was on the design team, B-2, the one there is a ground test aircraft, and Tacit Blue). But the best musuem for presentation that I have ever seen is the Naval Air Museum in Pensacola. They have constructed a partial aircraft carrier deck inside, four A-4 Blue Angels in formation suspended from the ceiling, and a full scale diarama of two aircraft as they lay at the bottem of lake Michigan, which includes the two planes actually recovered, unrestored. If you get a chance, drop by Pensacola, see a great museum, eat some of the worlds greatest seafood and visit some of worlds most beautiful beaches. Go in the Spring before the heat and hurricanes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

> They have constructed a partial aircraft carrier deck inside



our fleet air arm museum has that too, and you arrive on it by a simulated helicopter ride, they also have Concorde 002 with original test equiptment, beat that


----------



## davparlr (May 25, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> our fleet air arm museum has that too, and you arrive on it by a simulated helicopter ride, they also have Concorde 002 with original test equiptment, beat that



One of these days I want to get to England (been there once visiting wife's relatives in Liecester) and see the Imperial War Museum, the HMS Victory, Mary Rose, etc., etc. I love England. You can almost read the language. "Mind your head"! We say that in an equally arcane manner "watch your head".

Where is the fleet air arm musuem?

Speaking of simulator, the Naval Air Musuem has a motion base similator that takes you on an F-18 ride from a carrier to strike and return. And, it has some simple simulators they use for student pilots (probably initiation) which, if you have some experience, you can practice landing on a carrier.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2006)

> Where is the fleet air arm musuem?



in the south west part of England near a city called Yeovil, it's quite far from the other places you wanna go though..........



> I love England. You can almost read the language. "Mind your head"! We say that in an equally arcane manner "watch your head".



our signs make more sence, how're you supposed to watch your own head?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> our fleet air arm museum has that too, and you arrive on it by a simulated helicopter ride, they also have Concorde 002 with original test equiptment, beat that



Okay the Sinnsheim Museum here in Germany has about 100 - 150 aircraft including Fw-190s, Me-262s, Bf-109s, Spitfire, Hurricanes, B-17, C-47, Me-163, Ju-52 and much much more but just so that I can top you here it has not only a Concorde it also has the Russian version of it, I think it was called the Tu-144(?)


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Okay the Sinnsheim Museum here in Germany has about 100 - 150 aircraft including Fw-190s, Me-262s, Bf-109s, Spitfire, Hurricanes, B-17, C-47, Me-163, Ju-52 and much much more but just so that I can top you here it has not only a Concorde it also has the Russian version of it, I think it was called the Tu-144(?)



Take a trip there and take some pics for us!


----------



## davparlr (May 26, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Okay the Sinnsheim Museum here in Germany has about 100 - 150 aircraft including Fw-190s, Me-262s, Bf-109s, Spitfire, Hurricanes, B-17, C-47, Me-163, Ju-52 and much much more but just so that I can top you here it has not only a Concorde it also has the Russian version of it, I think it was called the Tu-144(?)



Okay, how about this. The planes of fame museum in Chino, California (near LA). These are only the aircraft that are in flying condition and are flown in demonstrations.
F4U-1
Spitfire XIV, and IXe
P47G
N9MB Flying Wing
P-51 (three)
SNJ-5 (AT-6)
F-86F
B-25J
A6M5 Zero
Mig 15
T-33
P-38J
Hurricane MkX
TBM-3 Avenger
F8F-2
F6F-3
F4F
F3F-3
SBD-5
DC3
Vampire MkIV
P-40N
P-26A Peashooter
P-12E (F4B)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

Dont take me wrong I would really like to see the Museum in Chino but I think the best museums in the world are the Smithsonian National Air and Space Museum and the Sinnsheim Museums. Most of the aircraft that you just stated up there except for the P-26 and the N9MB and maybe a few others is at the Sinnheim Museum. The thing that makes it so good is the fact that it is not just about Aircraft at the Sinnheim it is about Military and Technology. They have Rockets, Tanks including Tiger, King Tiger, Panther, they have WW2 German trains, they have V1s, V2s, Uniforms, and other vehicals it is really a great museum.

I will post some pics in a little bit of the museum, I have to go and eat right now.


----------



## davparlr (May 26, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Dont take me wrong I would really like to see the Museum in Chino but I think the best museums in the world are the Smithsonian National Air and Space Museum and the Sinnsheim Museums. Most of the aircraft that you just stated up there except for the P-26 and the N9MB and maybe a few others is at the Sinnheim Museum. The thing that makes it so good is the fact that it is not just about Aircraft at the Sinnheim it is about Military and Technology. They have Rockets, Tanks including Tiger, King Tiger, Panther, they have WW2 German trains, they have V1s, V2s, Uniforms, and other vehicals it is really a great museum.
> 
> I will post some pics in a little bit of the museum, I have to go and eat right now.



I didn't mean to imply that the Chino museum is the best in the world. I am impressed by the fact that they have so many flying examples. I believe the Zero is the only flying example in the world. Are the examples at Sinnheim flyable? I would love to see the Sinnsheim museum. It sounds right up my ally. So many museum/battlefields, so little lifetime, though. Where is it located? And I still think that, from a presentation standpoint, the Naval Air Museum in Pensacola would be hard to beat.

The Confederate Air Force has some great flying examples too, I think they are working on a Fw190. They probably have more than Chino.


----------



## pbfoot (May 26, 2006)

thye national museum in canada has some neat birds including a he 162 in its original paint 
www.aviation.technomuses.ca/


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

I am not sure if any of the WW2 aircraft are flyable at the Sinsheim Museum. I know that most of the aircraft there other than the WW2 were flown to the Museum. You should have seen when the Concorde was brought there a couple of years ago. They flew it into an Airport nearby and then they dismantled it and put it on Semis and drove it down the Autobahn with Polizei escort and then rebuilt it at the Museum. That is the only draw back to the Museum is that it does not have an airstrip. So I doubt that any are in flyable condition now.

The museum is located in Sinsheim, Germany and then another place called Speyer. They actually have 2 museums and both together have about 200 aircraft from WW1 to present day.

I agree though, there are so many museums that I really need to see.

Another museum that I really liked was the US Army Aviation Museum at Fort Rucker Alabama. It was really great especially for Rotary Wing Buffs like myself.

The ones that I have not seen that I must see real soon are:

Chino
Pensacola
The Airforce Museum at Moody AFB (dont think this is the official Airforce Museum but I have read about it and it must be really great)


----------



## gordon ingham (May 18, 2006)

does anyone remember the collection of aircraft that were kept at strathallan airfield in perthshire?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

Never been there.

Best museums that I have been to though are the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum, The Sinsheim Museum, and the Deutsches Museum


----------



## Glider (May 20, 2006)

I believe that most of them were sold when the museum went under and were distrubuted around the country. I am afraid I never got to see it myself.

DerAld, have you ever been to Duxford?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

No unfortuanatly I have not, but it is on my list of museums to see.


----------



## aggle (May 20, 2006)

As Glider is probably suggesting in his post, Duxford is a stand-out museum to visit.I also thought Hendon was also well worth a visit if you are in London.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

I will have to go back and visit them. Maybe later this summer.


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2006)

We need someone from Ohio to go to Wright-Patterson and take pics.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

I have a buddy in Cleveland. He just got out of the army and left Germany yesterday.


----------



## pbfoot (May 23, 2006)

from what I see I am about closest to wright patterson please dont hold your breathe but on the bright side gotta take my friend to hospital in Hamilton next week I 'll kill my time at Canadian warbirds and take some pics of their stuff there


----------



## davparlr (May 23, 2006)

I've been to the Smithsonian and the Air Force museum at WPAFB. The Smithsonian has the most historical aircraft and the AF has many wonderful aircraft (including two in which I was on the design team, B-2, the one there is a ground test aircraft, and Tacit Blue). But the best musuem for presentation that I have ever seen is the Naval Air Museum in Pensacola. They have constructed a partial aircraft carrier deck inside, four A-4 Blue Angels in formation suspended from the ceiling, and a full scale diarama of two aircraft as they lay at the bottem of lake Michigan, which includes the two planes actually recovered, unrestored. If you get a chance, drop by Pensacola, see a great museum, eat some of the worlds greatest seafood and visit some of worlds most beautiful beaches. Go in the Spring before the heat and hurricanes.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2006)

> They have constructed a partial aircraft carrier deck inside



our fleet air arm museum has that too, and you arrive on it by a simulated helicopter ride, they also have Concorde 002 with original test equiptment, beat that


----------



## davparlr (May 25, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> our fleet air arm museum has that too, and you arrive on it by a simulated helicopter ride, they also have Concorde 002 with original test equiptment, beat that



One of these days I want to get to England (been there once visiting wife's relatives in Liecester) and see the Imperial War Museum, the HMS Victory, Mary Rose, etc., etc. I love England. You can almost read the language. "Mind your head"! We say that in an equally arcane manner "watch your head".

Where is the fleet air arm musuem?

Speaking of simulator, the Naval Air Musuem has a motion base similator that takes you on an F-18 ride from a carrier to strike and return. And, it has some simple simulators they use for student pilots (probably initiation) which, if you have some experience, you can practice landing on a carrier.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2006)

> Where is the fleet air arm musuem?



in the south west part of England near a city called Yeovil, it's quite far from the other places you wanna go though..........



> I love England. You can almost read the language. "Mind your head"! We say that in an equally arcane manner "watch your head".



our signs make more sence, how're you supposed to watch your own head?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> our fleet air arm museum has that too, and you arrive on it by a simulated helicopter ride, they also have Concorde 002 with original test equiptment, beat that



Okay the Sinnsheim Museum here in Germany has about 100 - 150 aircraft including Fw-190s, Me-262s, Bf-109s, Spitfire, Hurricanes, B-17, C-47, Me-163, Ju-52 and much much more but just so that I can top you here it has not only a Concorde it also has the Russian version of it, I think it was called the Tu-144(?)


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Okay the Sinnsheim Museum here in Germany has about 100 - 150 aircraft including Fw-190s, Me-262s, Bf-109s, Spitfire, Hurricanes, B-17, C-47, Me-163, Ju-52 and much much more but just so that I can top you here it has not only a Concorde it also has the Russian version of it, I think it was called the Tu-144(?)



Take a trip there and take some pics for us!


----------



## davparlr (May 26, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Okay the Sinnsheim Museum here in Germany has about 100 - 150 aircraft including Fw-190s, Me-262s, Bf-109s, Spitfire, Hurricanes, B-17, C-47, Me-163, Ju-52 and much much more but just so that I can top you here it has not only a Concorde it also has the Russian version of it, I think it was called the Tu-144(?)



Okay, how about this. The planes of fame museum in Chino, California (near LA). These are only the aircraft that are in flying condition and are flown in demonstrations.
F4U-1
Spitfire XIV, and IXe
P47G
N9MB Flying Wing
P-51 (three)
SNJ-5 (AT-6)
F-86F
B-25J
A6M5 Zero
Mig 15
T-33
P-38J
Hurricane MkX
TBM-3 Avenger
F8F-2
F6F-3
F4F
F3F-3
SBD-5
DC3
Vampire MkIV
P-40N
P-26A Peashooter
P-12E (F4B)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

Dont take me wrong I would really like to see the Museum in Chino but I think the best museums in the world are the Smithsonian National Air and Space Museum and the Sinnsheim Museums. Most of the aircraft that you just stated up there except for the P-26 and the N9MB and maybe a few others is at the Sinnheim Museum. The thing that makes it so good is the fact that it is not just about Aircraft at the Sinnheim it is about Military and Technology. They have Rockets, Tanks including Tiger, King Tiger, Panther, they have WW2 German trains, they have V1s, V2s, Uniforms, and other vehicals it is really a great museum.

I will post some pics in a little bit of the museum, I have to go and eat right now.


----------



## davparlr (May 26, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Dont take me wrong I would really like to see the Museum in Chino but I think the best museums in the world are the Smithsonian National Air and Space Museum and the Sinnsheim Museums. Most of the aircraft that you just stated up there except for the P-26 and the N9MB and maybe a few others is at the Sinnheim Museum. The thing that makes it so good is the fact that it is not just about Aircraft at the Sinnheim it is about Military and Technology. They have Rockets, Tanks including Tiger, King Tiger, Panther, they have WW2 German trains, they have V1s, V2s, Uniforms, and other vehicals it is really a great museum.
> 
> I will post some pics in a little bit of the museum, I have to go and eat right now.



I didn't mean to imply that the Chino museum is the best in the world. I am impressed by the fact that they have so many flying examples. I believe the Zero is the only flying example in the world. Are the examples at Sinnheim flyable? I would love to see the Sinnsheim museum. It sounds right up my ally. So many museum/battlefields, so little lifetime, though. Where is it located? And I still think that, from a presentation standpoint, the Naval Air Museum in Pensacola would be hard to beat.

The Confederate Air Force has some great flying examples too, I think they are working on a Fw190. They probably have more than Chino.


----------



## pbfoot (May 26, 2006)

thye national museum in canada has some neat birds including a he 162 in its original paint 
www.aviation.technomuses.ca/


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2006)

I am not sure if any of the WW2 aircraft are flyable at the Sinsheim Museum. I know that most of the aircraft there other than the WW2 were flown to the Museum. You should have seen when the Concorde was brought there a couple of years ago. They flew it into an Airport nearby and then they dismantled it and put it on Semis and drove it down the Autobahn with Polizei escort and then rebuilt it at the Museum. That is the only draw back to the Museum is that it does not have an airstrip. So I doubt that any are in flyable condition now.

The museum is located in Sinsheim, Germany and then another place called Speyer. They actually have 2 museums and both together have about 200 aircraft from WW1 to present day.

I agree though, there are so many museums that I really need to see.

Another museum that I really liked was the US Army Aviation Museum at Fort Rucker Alabama. It was really great especially for Rotary Wing Buffs like myself.

The ones that I have not seen that I must see real soon are:

Chino
Pensacola
The Airforce Museum at Moody AFB (dont think this is the official Airforce Museum but I have read about it and it must be really great)


----------

